# Dog Vests



## jtoby_3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey guys just wondering what type of vests you guys are using out there. I would like one that can pull double duty for both water fowl to keep her warm and also one to protect her from the tough stuff when we are working the tuff stuff. Any suggestions?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I have one of the Cabela's brand armored vests for my GSP. The main body is neoprene for warmth and the chest/belly is neo treated with a harder type of material that is touted to resist most sharp or rough objects and protect those areas during field work.
Not sure how well that is going to work as I had to cut the chest area so narrow for my dog that anything it might have protected her from would probably just slip past her on one side or another anyway. I swear that dogs chest is built like a wedge. 
I have had her out in some pretty rough areas in the past few years and so far it has not failed her that I am aware of. No wounds or such, whether there would have been any without it is anybodies guess.

My labs vest is just the 5 mil neo (can't think which brand at the mo) and he also has come through unscathed for the most part, with the only bleeders being on his feet, and that rarely. Never actually found a wound to go with the blood now that I think about it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Avery Boater's parka’s for my dogs’, they even have built in hand holds for you to pull them into the boat.


----------

